#ubuntu-youth 2014-08-31
<salar> hi. i have a problem with my virtual machine...i used these commands to install kvm http://paste.ubuntu.com/8197258/ then when i run virtual machine manager and press create new virtual machine there is a warning saying : KVM is not available. this may mean the KVM package is not installed or the KVM kernel modules are not loaded. yout virtual machines may perform poorly.I have ubuntu 12.04 and Sony Vaio E Series VPCEA35FG, core i3-370M 2.4GHz 4GB of ram
<salar> hi i have this problem using virtual machine
<Mikaela> salar: Try #ubuntu , this isn't a support channel.
<salar> @mikaela thanks
<meetingology> salar: Error: "mikaela" is not a valid command.
<salar> ok thanks
#ubuntu-youth 2015-08-30
<nhandler> Hmm...Is this group really still a thing?
